# Best Place to purchase a blackmachine b7??? PLZ HELP



## 7stranguitfidle (Oct 24, 2009)

well.... the title speaks for it self  I would love a blackmachine b7... if you have purchased one plz tell me about your experiance? advice? if you have not and still might be some help please feel free to post.. thanks guys


----------



## dmguitarist99 (Oct 25, 2009)

contact Doug at Blackmachine guitars, but be prepared to wait a hell of a long time and go broke in the process. But their astounding guitars, top notch craftsmanship!


----------



## 7stranguitfidle (Oct 25, 2009)

dmguitarist99 said:


> contact Doug at Blackmachine guitars, but be prepared to wait a hell of a long time and go broke in the process. But their astounding guitars, top notch craftsmanship!


 
I was afraid of that... i would much rather find a used on in great shape but am too scared of what some ppl might call "great shape" but you believe the smartest way would be to go straight through Doug? thanks for the advice


----------



## awesomeaustin (Oct 25, 2009)

Blackmachines very rarely go up for sale. Be prepared to have a long wait regardless if you go new or used. best of luck


----------



## rareform707 (Oct 25, 2009)

7stranguitfidle said:


> I was afraid of that... i would much rather find a used on in great shape but am too scared of what some ppl might call "great shape" but you believe the smartest way would be to go straight through Doug? thanks for the advice


well ill lay out what i think man. most people that buy a guitar like a blackmachine probably take awesome care of their instruments (not saying people who dont own them dont take awesome care of their instruments ). so i wouldnt be worried about the quality, used or new. however, i think that most people that buy a guitar like a blackmachine arent going to sell it (its a handmade instrument built to the customers specs...). and the guys that do sell them are probably gonna ask for a couple grand, cause theyre more than a couple brand new. 
you can contact doug at his website --> blackmachine - Home Page
and although i havent had any personal experience with him, i have heard he has a ridiculously long waitlist. i have also heard the guitars are ridiculously high quality, and i have seen first hand that they look ridiculously gorgeous 
so if youre patient, and you have a deep pocket, id say a blackmachine is worth every penny. you can also talk to Patrick Hufschmid on this forum (username: hufschmid). he builds handmade custom guitars as well. personally i think has more options, and definitely less wait-time. and from what ive seen and heard, equal to/better than the quality of blackmachines! also having personal experience with patrick i can say he is a super talented and knowledgeable builder with a lot of experience. very cool dude, talk to him if youre unsure about a blackmachine 
bernie rico jr is also another highly regarded luthier, you could check out his work too.


----------



## Phil (Oct 25, 2009)

I've recently been asking the same questions for myself and have discovered that he is not taking orders for any custom models at the moment.....One might appear second hand but as poster above said, people aren't likely to sell as they are built for that person. Good luck!


----------



## 7stranguitfidle (Oct 25, 2009)

hey thanks for everything guys! i just emailed doug about and B7 and F8, so im crossing my fingers right now.. also im going to check out those other 2 luthiers, thanks rareform...


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 25, 2009)

I believe he's planning a series of semi-customs which will be cheaper than regular BMs, and have a set range of specs. so you could go for one of those and then maybe a full custom BM in the future.


----------



## rareform707 (Oct 25, 2009)

7stranguitfidle said:


> hey thanks for everything guys! i just emailed doug about and B7 and F8, so im crossing my fingers right now.. also im going to check out those other 2 luthiers, thanks rareform...






vampiregenocide said:


> I believe he's planning a series of semi-customs which will be cheaper than regular BMs, and have a set range of specs. so you could go for one of those and then maybe a full custom BM in the future.


interesting!


----------



## thinkpad20 (Oct 26, 2009)

Get a Hufschmid instead


----------



## hairychris (Oct 26, 2009)

7stranguitfidle said:


> well.... the title speaks for it self  I would love a blackmachine b7... if you have purchased one plz tell me about your experiance? advice? if you have not and still might be some help please feel free to post.. thanks guys



Yeah, I wouldn't hold your breath. I have no idea whether Doug's taking orders so if folks here say that he isn't then they're probably right. Don't expect any slots before 2011 in any case.

Used? Well, I picked up my B2 on ebay.  They turn up there periodically but you have to remember that Doug's only built a handful of guitars so don't wait on it. When they do show up they generally go for about the same price as they do new.

Advice? Well... I waited years for my B7, but then again I did make the fatal error of telling Doug 'as & when'.  I've known him for a while so know what he's like! Other people have had unfavourable experiences with him but... he's a nice guy although not a great communicator!

I've not played a Hufschmid but Pat's builds have a lot of similarities to Doug's - by this I mean the quality of materials, how the materials are used, same ballpark in finish (oil based), bolt-on necks, attention to detail...


----------



## Fred the Shred (Oct 26, 2009)

Honestly? Get a Blackdroïd and get a wonderful instrument as well as proper customer support, and all this without having a waiting period of 2+ years.


----------



## bulb (Oct 26, 2009)

out of curiosity what is your budget?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 26, 2009)

rareform707 said:


> and the guys that do sell them are probably gonna ask for a couple grand, cause theyre more than a couple brand new.



Couple? Try like 5, minimum. That's probably about what they cost brand new with the exchange rate, and I guarantee you it will NOT lose re-sale value. If you put up a Blackmachine B7 right now for $5k I would put money on it not lasting 24 hours.


----------



## RawrItsRaptor (Oct 26, 2009)

bulb said:


> out of curiosity what is your budget?



Ah, teh Bulb himself is questioning selling his B6?


----------



## 7stranguitfidle (Oct 27, 2009)

bulb said:


> out of curiosity what is your budget?


 
Well.. was hoping to not spend over 3.5 but bythe sound of it im looking at something closer to 5... 5 would be difficult but possible... I actually was doing some research on a Custom Series PRS 7 as well as Brice and Blackdroid... still not sure... any advice Sir Bulbmaster? im a bad decision maker i always second guess myslef when it comes to something as precious as a new axe


----------



## mikernaut (Oct 27, 2009)

I'd love to get my hand's on a BlackMachine as well but not to long ago I bought a Rico jr custom and it blew me away. Hands down the best guitar I have ever played soo far and surprisingly has a good price tag compared to other custom shops.
Another bonus is a 3-6 month wait time.


----------



## thinkpad20 (Oct 27, 2009)

Yeah seriously, I haven't played either but by every possible indication that I've seen, a Hufschmid Blackdroid is on the same level as a BlackMachine in quality of production and they are very similar in design concept, so... I dunno for me it's a no-brainer. You're probably looking at around a $3.5k price tag and as I recall his build times are very fast too; something like 2 months or so?

Plus, you get some of the best communication and customer support in the biz, with someone who regularly posts here.

Just sayin' I think BlackMachines are incredible instruments but if it were me debating between the two it would be a no-brainer.


----------



## possumkiller (Oct 27, 2009)

I agree. If I had the cash Blackdroid would be my number one choice.


----------



## C-PIG (Oct 27, 2009)

waiting over 2 years and paying over 5k for a guitar is isanity , there are tons of great custom guitars that you can get build for far less money and alot faster. not saying that bm aren't great , i just wouldn't wait that long .


----------



## sakeido (Oct 27, 2009)

I'd say a BM isn't that great. Your $5k can better be spent elsewhere since when all is said and done, blackmachines look really cool but sound 99% the same as any other nice guitar.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 27, 2009)

sakeido said:


> I'd say a BM isn't that great. Your $5k can better be spent elsewhere since when all is said and done, blackmachines look really cool but sound 99% the same as any other nice guitar.



I agree to an extent. When you start spending that much on a guitar, theres little more you can get out of it. A guitar can only sound _so _good. Granted, a BM is probably the pinnacle of guitar quality, but I'm sure there are many other custom builders out there who can build to the same quality for less. Thats not to say its not worth it, its just a guitar can only be so awesome and you have to look at all options.

Roter and Hufschmid make great instruments also, for a fraction less, shorter build times and they post on here frequently so you have good customer support.


----------



## greyanaroth (Jul 6, 2011)

How in fuck's name do you get in touch with someone called "........."- it's not a valid search string supported by most search engines! Does someone have a link to this fella?


----------



## sk3ks1s (Jul 6, 2011)

Holy fuck a corpse, Batman...

H-U-F-S-C-H-M-I-D...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 6, 2011)




----------

